# Headlights Suck



## msav (Apr 24, 2014)

The one thing that bugs me Not just about the CTD. Pretty much all new cars. The headlights suck. They are pale orangeish glow you can't see anything.

Anybody have any suggestions to improve the lights. I know you can get HID bulbs but they have horrible light patterns and improper cutoff that blinds oncoming traffic.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I bought a set of Sylvania xtravision bulbs that greatly improved my headlights.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/137-...ow-upgrade-your-headlight-wiring-harness.html

I'm out

**EDIT** Ok I won't be a ****, I've completed this upgrade with xtreme bulbs by Phillips. Worth the $75 or so. Light output is phenomenal and when you turn on your brights... HOLY DAYLIGHT. They look better than stock but still just a tinge orange but not nearly as bad!!!


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Retrofit fixes this problem.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Philips XtremePower greatly improved my low beams - I could instantly tell a very big difference over the stock bulbs.

Because it's a single-bulb setup, the high beams are still pretty worthless compared to other cars with a dual-bulb setup though.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I think the headlight output is fantastic for Halogens. I'm sure as the plastic fades and yellows over time, it will turn into junk though.


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

Haven't figured if I should upgrade the bulbs or the harness first...



MilTownSHO said:


> I'm sure as the plastic fades and yellows over time, it will turn into junk though.


Meguiar's Plastx, to the rescue!


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

MilTownSHO said:


> I think the headlight output is fantastic for Halogens.


*Ditto here.* In my experience stock Cruze lighting is excellent and more than adequate for the street use. Additionally the light's color temperature doesn't blind oncoming drivers which is an important safety issue. Of course if I were running in the *24* *Heures du Mans* at top speeds in excess of 200 mph, then I'd insist on flame throwers to light up the track.



MilTownSHO said:


> I'm sure as the plastic fades and yellows over time, it will turn into junk though.


Perhaps not if GM specified a high quality, stable plastic engineered to remain optically clear for the life of the car despite exposure to sunlight, heat, polluted air, aging and the elements.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

UlyssesSG said:


> *Ditto here.* In my experience stock Cruze lighting is excellent and more than adequate for the street use.


If by street use you mean in the city, sure they are ok. Some of the super dark country roads around here swallow up and spit out the stock headlights. They are even worse in a downpour at night, first car I've ever had to pull off the road with. That might also have to do with the windshield angle and when raining hard it seems the wipers can't move enough water away quick enough. 

Even just upgrading the bulbs in mine greatly improved the low beam light in front & to the sides. I also no longer get brighted by every 15th car I pass(yes I verified my headlight alignment). Since I changed my bulbs I never have gotten brighted again.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Did you adjust them? Most all Cruzes come with poorly aimed headlights. Open the hood an use a Phillips screwdriver to adjust them 2 turns to the right. You can replace the bulbs but adjustment helps 100 %


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I love these headlights. Were a major improvement over cobalt lights.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> I think the headlight output is fantastic for Halogens. I'm sure as the plastic fades and yellows over time, it will turn into junk though.


I agree! I've been putting off projectors w/ HIDs because of this. I drive a lot at night on country roads and these have been the best factory lights I've had on a car. The high beams are amazing too. I understand more light is ideal, but after awhile you just end up blinding drivers just because YOU want to harness the light of the sun. There have been a few times where I've passed someone and think to myself, man, someone could easily drift into oncoming traffic because they are blinded by those overly bright lights.


----------



## DJSW (Apr 8, 2014)

I just ordered some Sylvania ZXE bulbs today. Every time I get a vehicle this is the first thing I put in them. I am guessing these will be more then enough light for me.


----------



## msav (Apr 24, 2014)

The stock lights are adequate in the city, However when I am out in the country. I can barely see anything. AND there are Deer everywhere. I almost hit one the other day, did not see him until it was almost too late. In my old Kia after hitting a deer the first thing I did was upgrade to HID lights. I had to aim them almost in the dirt to keep from blinding other drivers. That is the only thing that allowed me to see the deer far enough in advance to avoid hitting them and wreaking my car. I am not going to put HID lights into the cruze though. 

I noticed that They now have Cree Led head light bulbs. I think I may check them out. A lot of reviews say that the cutoff is such that will not blind oncoming traffic like the HID bulbs do. Plus they use about 22W low beam and 30W high beam so the factory harness should be able to supply that without upgrade. It should also reduce the amount of current the alternator has to put out and that should reduce the MPG a negligible amount. LOL

I am going to order a set from lifetime LED. Lifetime warranty and they have a 7 day money back guarantee no questions asked. They even pay for return shipping. I will install them and take some pictures of the light output and light patterns/cutoff. I will make a new thread here so you guys can see the results. 



http://www.lifetimeledlights.com/H49003-LED-headlights-_p_59.html




Lifetime LED headlight water test - YouTube


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

spacedout said:


> If by street use you mean in the city, sure they are ok. Some of the super dark country roads around here swallow up and spit out the stock headlights.


I live out in the country and drive dark back roads at midnight every night, never had an issue.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

I have the factory fogs on mine and with both lights on the it lights the area up very nice


----------



## msav (Apr 24, 2014)

Perhaps the fog lights will help. I do not have them. I will put it on my list to try. I see I can get the factory Fog lights and factory headlight switch/fog lamp switch and harness for about $189.00


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm going to state a very unpopular opinion but after speaking with Nick at Diode Dynamics I'm very confident in doing so. 

This opinion is ONLY for DD (Diode Dynamics products)

DD produces a great looking HID kit I saw in person today. The reason other HID kits are a problem in halogen housings is because the distance from the reflective parts is not calibrated. There kit is calibrated and is nearly identical in position inside the housing as the stock bulbs. 

If you want HIDs and have been holding off because of the retrofit costs etc... you don't have to wait any longer! 

Their kit costs $200 and is very well made. All their products are designed in house! I'm going to upgrade to their HIDs in a few weeks and I'll post pics. This includes headlights and fog lights! 

Bring on the arguments  just remember I'm ONLY talking about their HIDs and NOT ebay knock off cheapos


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## msav (Apr 24, 2014)

that's great! look forward to seeing the photos of the HID lights. I don't care about popular opinion, I care about results. If the have a proper light spread and does not blind oncoming cars I will be all over it. 

I already ordered the LED kit. So I will compare your HID pics with my LED pics and decide if the LED ones will go back. 

Just out of curiosity. The DD HID kit does it have a tilting bulb for high beams? or is it just a single HID bulb?


----------



## Thatdude596 (May 7, 2014)

I use the hipro xenon halogen for 13.00 shipped in all of my vehicles. They all have fogs and work
well for my wife and I. I love hids buy these work better for us and a fraction of the price. Now many people can't see at all with them. Many say worse than oem bulbs. I think a lot has to do with area lighting, fog vs non, and eyes. For 13.00 give them a try


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

Sperry said:


> I have the factory fogs on mine and with both lights on the it lights the area up very nice


I second this!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

with the phillips xtreme power bulbs i had no troubles on my drive home from work

i was able to see the wolves, the cougar, the black bears, the grizzly bear, the dozens of deer, the elk, moose and the caribou.

you could say im out in the _country_​ 

all at 70 mph +....and im old

the lighting is just fine


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Mmmmmmm cougar's


----------



## msav (Apr 24, 2014)

boraz said:


> with the phillips xtreme power bulbs i had no troubles on my drive home from work
> 
> i was able to see the wolves, the cougar, the black bears, the grizzly bear, the dozens of deer, the elk, moose and the caribou.
> 
> ...


Just curious do you have fog lights and did you make any adjustments to your headlights. I did a bit of adjusting to my lights and can see much better now. Seems they were pointed really low from factory.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

msav said:


> Just curious do you have fog lights and did you make any adjustments to your headlights. I did a bit of adjusting to my lights and can see much better now. Seems they were pointed really low from factory.


Just be aware if you add any weight to your trunk you may end up blinding drivers.


----------



## msav (Apr 24, 2014)

Just a temporary solution until I come up with a solution to light up the road safely. If I need fogs to do this so be it. With all the deer on the road I don't feel safe driving practically blind.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

msav said:


> Just a temporary solution until I come up with a solution to light up the road safely. If I need fogs to do this so be it. With all the deer on the road I don't feel safe driving practically blind.


I have the fogs on my car and they really just light up the 10ft in front of and a few extra feet next to the front of the car. I suppose they could help see that last second deer possibly.


----------



## TheDog (Mar 27, 2014)

I think people are often fooled by fog lights. They really are useful for only 2 things.. Seeing the edge of a road at low speeds when visibility is very very bad... and maybe, looking cool. A puddle of light 10 feet in front of your car is at best a false sense of security at highway speeds. Nothing that properly aimed fog lights shine on should be relied on when driving at normal speeds.

I realize people attribute lots of miracle abilities to fog lights but if you look at where they shine and their named purpose, they are mostly a fashion accessory. I left mine off almost all the time on my Saturn Astra and I wish other drivers would do the same since they are often mis-aligned distractions behind me.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

msav said:


> Just curious do you have fog lights and did you make any adjustments to your headlights. I did a bit of adjusting to my lights and can see much better now. Seems they were pointed really low from factory.


no fogs

i cant imagine the fogs being of any value, the low beams as they are are too bright for fog

no adjustments made either


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

How many of you guys remember when there was a separate bulb for each light? Not only left and right but also separate high beams. Not all of them were halogen either. I still have one in my garage. From a car of mine in the 80s. It is the low beam headlight from my car that had 4 rectangular lights. I sometimes feel like putting it on the roof a car that still has the old rectangular lights just to get rid of it. The lights didn't seem so dim back then of course not everyone was trying to save a buck when manufacturing a product so they actually did what they were supposed to do.


----------



## MamaCruze (Apr 12, 2014)

i agree i have seen a couple cruzes on here that have the led strip and really nice looking lights but the posts on here said the ones you can buy aren't good. i wonder if there's a place that could do good quality led lights on my cruze and how much it would cost. i don't know anything about doing my own headlights or even switching them out.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

My Cruze comes standard with fogs and the headlights come standard with H4 globes which are OK. I find the fogs great at filling in the short gap before the low beam hits the road and high beam is acceptable although there are globes available which give a much whiter and brighter light yet still use the same power and have no extra heat. When one of my globes needs replacing I will change to these. I had them in my old car and they made a huge difference.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I've never had an issue with my headlights.


----------



## msav (Apr 24, 2014)

90% of my drive I have no problem seeing. It is one stretch of road that has a tree canopy and lots of deer. It just sucks up the light and I can't see anything. It is really bad when it rains and the blacktop becomes even darker and It is like you have no lights at all. I have even thought my lights just turned off until I turn them off and back on again.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

For me I find the fogs great on dark rainy nights.. Helps seeing the white lines to the side. I wish they used the little reflectors with the lines more . I find those help a lot but for long distance the fogs won't help


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## msav (Apr 24, 2014)

Well I goofed up and ordered the wrong bulbs for my Headlights. I have ordered the correct ones now so I should have them installed by this weekend. I will post before and after photos in a new thread.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

DJSW said:


> I just ordered some Sylvania ZXE bulbs today. Every time I get a vehicle this is the first thing I put in them. I am guessing these will be more then enough light for me.


I love these bulbs got them in mine too 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Just throw in some 8k hids and you're set 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Jk 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DJSW (Apr 8, 2014)

If you are going to throw in some HID's, go big and get the 12K!! Or green...I drove past some one that had those...Horrid...


----------



## msav (Apr 24, 2014)

ordered Leds. I will see how they look. if I am not happy I will send them back and may try HID's to see if they look any better. 

I do not like the colored HID. I prefer 6000k which is as close to white as possible.

I am not fond of HIDs in any previous hologen housing that I have tried. I don't have confidence that they will look good in these either. for this reason I am trying the LED bulbs


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

msav said:


> ordered Leds. I will see how they look. if I am not happy I will send them back and may try HID's to see if they look any better.
> 
> I do not like the colored HID. I prefer 6000k which is as close to white as possible.
> 
> I am not fond of HIDs in any previous hologen housing that I have tried. I don't have confidence that they will look good in these either. for this reason I am trying the LED bulbs


Led bulbs in a halogen reflector bowl are going to have similar glare issues as HID. they just won't be as bright. That does not mean it won't be an issue. Glare is a problem regardless how bright the light source. 

Sent from my Thumbs.


----------



## msav (Apr 24, 2014)

I put LED bulbs in my other vehicle and the spread was 100% better than the HID bulbs I had in there. 

They are able to fit the leds in the proper position and put both HI/LO leds in a simalar place that the halogens elements are. 

My HID bulbs were tilting bulbs and they spread light everywhere. Looked like crap. light was shining in all different directions. 

It has a lot to do with the housing and the light position within that particular housing. 

Anyways you don't know for sure until you try them.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

I don't drive at night very much. I think the stock lights put out enough light, but I don't like the illumination pattern. It's a pretty sharp line on top, and does not shine very far down the road. I even looked in the owner's manual how to adjust the lights and it says in there "they should not need adjustment". I may look for the screws someone mentioned a few pages back, now that I have been told they ARE adjustable.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Zenturi said:


> I don't drive at night very much. I think the stock lights put out enough light, but I don't like the illumination pattern. It's a pretty sharp line on top, and does not shine very far down the road. I even looked in the owner's manual how to adjust the lights and it says in there "they should not need adjustment". I may look for the screws someone mentioned a few pages back, now that I have been told they ARE adjustable.


Before you do any adjusting, go to a nice dark place and pot your high beams on and if they are Ok leave the lights alone. The cut off is to prevent oncoming drivers from being blinded by your lights.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Aussie said:


> Before you do any adjusting, go to a nice dark place and pot your high beams on and if they are Ok leave the lights alone. The cut off is to prevent oncoming drivers from being blinded by your lights.


You dont adjust your lights based off of your high beams, you adjust on low beam. This is because you drive towards traffic with low beams on not high beams. So your adjusting the low to not be in oncoming traffics eyes. 

Since its one dual filament bulb, when you adjust for the lows, this also adjusts for the highs.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Zach.K said:


> You dont adjust your lights based off of your high beams, you adjust on low beam. This is because you drive towards traffic with low beams on not high beams. So your adjusting the low to not be in oncoming traffics eyes.
> 
> Since its one dual filament bulb, when you adjust for the lows, this also adjusts for the highs.


You misunderstood what I was saying, the difference between low and high is not able to be altered, therefore if the high beam is right in a dark street then the low should also be right. Headlights should be adjusted by a person with the knowledge to get it right or a qualified mechanic or tech as they are called these days.


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

Crazy thread, I actually think the stockers are fairly good. Surprised to see such a lengthy conversation about it.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Aussie said:


> You misunderstood what I was saying, the difference between low and high is not able to be altered, therefore if the high beam is right in a dark street then the low should also be right. Headlights should be adjusted by a person with the knowledge to get it right or a qualified mechanic or tech as they are called these days.


I understood, I guess I just disagree. Because adjusting for the highs seems backwards to me, if you think you get them perfect while the lows are adjusting too, then they could be off. 

I personally adjust the lows perfect and the highs will be where ever they land due to the lows being adjusted.(Not arguing your method just don't agree.)


----------



## msav (Apr 24, 2014)

adjusting your highbeams to not blind oncoming traffic. your highbeams should be off when oncoming traffic is coming, 


Proper headlight aim is critical. Check aim with a driver in the car and a full tank of gas. The low-beam cutoff *(a)* should be slightly below the center of the lens *(b)* to keep glare out of oncoming traffic and reduce the light reflection that occurs during rainy or snowy weather. The bend in the cutoff should be slightly to the right of the center of the lane, for the same purpose. This will illuminate the road surface in front of the car, as well as the curb area to the right


anyways. 

I got my new bulbs today. I am going to start a thread on the install. I probably wont install them until tonight so I can adjust them. I will post before and after pics of the light pattern.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...cussion/72346-led-headlight-bulb-install.html


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I wasn't talking about adjusting the headlights, what I was trying to say was if you think your low beam is too low, try the high beam and if it isn't right either then you need an adjustment, but if the high's are right than the factory setup is most likely right for both. After nearly 50 years of driving including heavy vehicles I do know a little about how the lights should be adjusted correctly.


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

msav said:


> The one thing that bugs me Not just about the CTD. Pretty much all new cars. The headlights suck. They are pale orangeish glow you can't see anything.


YES THANK YOU!! They're so dirty-looking.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Aussie said:


> I wasn't talking about adjusting the headlights, what I was trying to say was if you think your low beam is too low, try the high beam and if it isn't right either then you need an adjustment, but if the high's are right than the factory setup is most likely right for both. After nearly 50 years of driving including heavy vehicles I do know a little about how the lights should be adjusted correctly.


But you seem to be over thinking the issue at hand. Your more worried about high beams then the lows. That's backwards. If the lows are correct then the highs are where they are. Nothing to be done on a hi/lo single bulb setup. 

You cannot judge light aim by how the highs are plain and simple. 

Please, all you just told us is you've been doing it wrong for 50 years Smh. I know a tech that's 17 and knows better then what your trying to say. So what does that say about your experience?

Sent from my Thumbs.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Zach.K said:


> But you seem to be over thinking the issue at hand. Your more worried about high beams then the lows. That's backwards. If the lows are correct then the highs are where they are. Nothing to be done on a hi/lo single bulb setup.
> 
> You cannot judge light aim by how the highs are plain and simple.
> 
> ...


Well my wrong method has never blinded an oncoming driver or left me with poor vision whilst driving, so I guess I will keep doing it wrong.


----------



## msav (Apr 24, 2014)

I spent quite a bit of time looking for instructions on pointing/adjusting headlights, While most had different recommendations on how to do it, one thing they all said was. Adjust your lights using Low Beams only, not fog lights, or high beams. 

This was about 6 to 8 different websites. While I don't take everything as the gospel on the internet. Collaboration between this many sights is hard to argue with.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

msav said:


> I spent quite a bit of time looking for instructions on pointing/adjusting headlights, While most had different recommendations on how to do it, one thing they all said was. Adjust your lights using Low Beams only, not fog lights, or high beams.
> 
> This was about 6 to 8 different websites. While I don't take everything as the gospel on the internet. Calibration between this many sights is had to argue with.


I was talking about a guide only, if unsure of factory low adjustment go check the highs if they seem right then most likely the low is right as well. If still unhappy get them adjusted by an expert is all I am saying. Don't forget the factory most likely sets the beams to allow for weight in the rear without blinding oncoming cars. By the way I always get my lights checked by a professional when I have adjusted them and they have never needed to alter them.


----------

